# Good Bodybuilding forums?



## Sop (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm 14, and have been wanting to start going to the gym since I was 12 (influenced by my bodybuilder bro), now that I have a job I was wondering what are some good bodybuilding forums to get the VERY BASIC (and later on more advanced info about dieting etc) info from, I don't want it from here because I don't trust guys on a gaming forum with bodybuilding info.

Notes: Please for the love of god don't say /fit/ or bodybuilding.com as their communities/culture just fucking pisses me off. I just want a forum with friendly, normal people/bodybuilders, not annoying faggy bodybuilders (no anti-gay word intended).

Now I know this isn't the right place to ask, but my brother told me to go to bodybuilding.com, which I hate, and you guys seem pretty knowledgeable and culturally diverse.

EDIT: Also I'm sick of being skinny :/


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 31, 2013)

Gbatemp.net

Absolutely full of them.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2013)

Sop said:


> Also I'm sick of being skinny :/


Become fat instead. It requires MUCH less effort than bodybuilding.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I would speak to someone in real life but it seems I know several people that go in for that sort of thing.

I will say though "I'm 14"... chances are you are going through puberty which makes bodybuilding in any real sense considerably more troublesome than it might be if you returned to it slightly later on; you will gain muscle mass at a fair rate as you go through puberty (probably enough to "stop being skinny") but going to body builder lengths.... not so much. By all means keep fit and you could probably do a fine line in being toned but straight muscle mass would take serious effort at your age (proper body building takes real effort- this would be a cut about that*)... the downsides are probably fewer than some of the more interesting martial arts or high end dancing though. Keeping fit means you can probably do well if you return to it all at 18 or so.

*as ever there are people with interesting genetics out that which you might be tempted to say "look at this- he was 14 and..." and I agree there are those, you say "bro" which I will assume to be brother so you might even luck out here but it is far from any guarantee.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 31, 2013)

Sop, you'll be 18 in 4 years. When you're at that age and you realize that society (i.e. women and employers) gives an emphatic _i don't care_ about your BMI or bench press, you'll wish you had picked better hobbies as a teen. I remember who succeeded in life from my high school, and it wasn't the jocks.

Try art, music, writing, programming, film -- anything but athletics.

You won't listen to me of course (you're a teenager), but at least I tried.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 31, 2013)

They are right.. You are 14.. Just light up. It is not the answer for you, indeed. We are older than you and its not for everyone.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 31, 2013)

Just do some push ups and sit ups and eat a lot if you want to stop being skinny. but no need to go all bodybuilder.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 31, 2013)

14?? Dude you do not need to be doing this yet! Wait till you get older.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2013)

Being a vocal narcissistic douchebag asshole is kind of a requirement to even be a body builder.
You also look disgusting so there's that.

Just stay fit, which is pretty easy if you have the right mindset.
If you're getting beat up or bullied, just learn some form of self-defense, like karate or something. Which doesn't require you to be some massive chunk of retard. There's actually no reason to BE a body builder.


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 31, 2013)

Sop said:


> I'm sick of being skinny :/


 


bearmon2010 said:


> Just light up.


 
rofl


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

You're 14...

if you want to get fit at that age, do some pushups or situps. you don't need to go to a gym while you're still growing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

don't do it... when you turn 40-50, all your hard work will be gone


Spoiler


----------



## Engert (Jan 31, 2013)

Depends how much you weigh. If you weigh 100 pounds you should lift 200 pounds. That way you gonna look jacked.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's not good to start bodybuilding at ur age.
It's recommended to have 17 or 18.
The only thing u could do now is balance ur BMI.
Eat chicken,vegetables and fruits and don't forget to drink milk.
Reduce sweets and play any kind of sport.


----------



## Ace (Jan 31, 2013)

Just do normal exercise 3-4 times a week, Sop. That means push-ups, sit-ups, and a FEW curls with weights and pull-ups. Take a jog every once in a while.
Maintaining good form this way is more important than body-building at your age. Once you strike through puberty more prominently (16 and up to 21 years) muscle gain practically happens by itself, and lots of regular exercise will make you toned or lean, depending on how you exercise (number of reps).

Furthermore, buying a gym card isn't always a solution to being very fit. At least in my philosophy of exercise, one 'graduates' to a gym after having mastered a full range of motions and modifications in several kinds of interval, endurance, strength and cardio exercises without machines. Having all-access to training machines does not equal a bodybuilder. Unless you're absolutely certain you can go to a gym several times a week, you may be throwing hundreds of dollars down the drain. Unless your parents are paying. Then it's cool.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2013)

To add on the people recommending push ups, sit ups, etc. - try to add in pull ups and chin ups. They're great exercises, and when the school physical fitness test rolls around at your school, you'll be ready.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> I'm 14, and have been wanting to start going to the gym since I was 12 (influenced by my bodybuilder bro), now that I have a job I was wondering what are some good bodybuilding forums to get the VERY BASIC (and later on more advanced info about dieting etc) info from, I don't want it from here because I don't trust guys on a gaming forum with bodybuilding info.
> 
> Notes: Please for the love of god don't say /fit/ or bodybuilding.com as their communities/culture just fucking pisses me off. I just want a forum with friendly, normal people/bodybuilders, not annoying faggy bodybuilders (no anti-gay word intended).
> 
> ...


Yet you use a slur....I would advise on first learning other words to use.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> don't do it... when you turn 40-50, all your hard work will be gone
> 
> 
> Spoiler


He's in his 60's and has had open heart surgery...  I do my fair share of laughing at Arnold, but not for being "out of shape".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> It's not good to start bodybuilding at ur age.
> It's recommended to have 17 or 18.
> The only thing u could do now is balance ur BMI.
> Eat chicken,vegetables and fruits and don't forget to drink milk.
> Reduce sweets and play any kind of sport.


 
I hate to tell you but not all people drink milk.. There are plenty of calcium that make your bone strong.. Not only milk. Thanks god because I hate milk and I eat plenty of calcium such as sweet potato made of calcium.. Swiss Cheese and more. Those rocks! 

Not necessarily.. Age doesn't matter. It is just number. If a person is very serious committed to it in lifetime.. PERMANENTLY. Then, go for it. Again, the body building is not for everyone. This kid was 2 years old and he was 5 years ago in 2010.. His body was amazing:



> Guiliano Stroe is a 5 year old bodybuilder and as such the youngest body builder ever! This amazing little boy is from Romania and was recently noticed by the whole world via a really viral video on youtube. Giuliano Stroe is even in the Guinness Book of World Records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He is 7 1/2 years old.. Soon to be 8 this June. More about him.. Right now, he is 7 years old.. Look:


```
http://www.worldmatic.net/giuliano-stroe-worlds-youngest-bodybuilder/
```
 
Cheers.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Feb 1, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Sop, you'll be 18 in 4 years. When you're at that age and you realize that society (i.e. women and employers) gives an emphatic _i don't care_ about your BMI or bench press, you'll wish you had picked better hobbies as a teen. I remember who succeeded in life from my high school, and it wasn't the jocks.
> 
> Try art, music, writing, programming, film -- anything but athletics.
> 
> You won't listen to me of course (you're a teenager), but at least I tried.


 
You make it sound like going above and beyond to take care of ones self is a waste of time, and I completely disagree. Yes, your physical appearance is not meaningful to society as a whole (at least not here in America, where people must think its cool to be obese), but as far as employers go, it can make a big difference. Physically imposing people with bron and brains are going have a much better self image and confidence about them, which in turn, will create opportunities for greater success through ones charisma and leadership qualities. You dont have to be an athlete to benefit from being physically fit, nor does one have to have an athletic build to be a leader, but peoples respect comes quicker to those who are both physically and mentally imposing. You need neither to get a job, but if you want a job that matters monetarily, you better have both.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Feb 1, 2013)

To answer the question, try muscleandfitness.com. They have a very comprehensive archive of articles for beginners and advanced lifters alike, its free to register and most information is free to the public. Since you're so young and therefore still physically and mentally developing, i would suggest just eating right, and concentrating on your lifting technique. Since you're growing into yourself, stay away from supplements other than a good multivitamin and a whey protein. Puberty will supply you with more than enough testosterone and growth hormone, so you dont need more than that. Also, dont get in there and think you have to compete with everyone else in the gym. You're there for yourself, so lift what you are comfortable lifting, but do not be afraid to ask for a spot or advice on a lift. People are usually more than happy to help.


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 1, 2013)

Warning! Wall of text imminent. Also this information comes from someone who always had a gym/fitness class and took personal fitness in college.

At your age your best off asking help from the gym teacher. Take the class and push yourself during it. Also join a team or club like track or basketball. Right now you should be concentrating on movement, flexibility, balance, and cardio. This can easily be achieved through sports though I would highly reccomend low impact exercises (swimming, biking, just anything but running which can easily bust up your knees on a developing body) having experience in these concentrated areas will allow you to easily and safely gain mass once you are 16. Your body is still growing after all so lifting weights can damage bones/muscle and cause life long problems with both as well.

as far as muscle development is concerned right now; working with your body is key. Push-ups, sit-ups/crunches, chin-ups, and squats with stretches inbetween each set (you need to rest 15-25 seconds before hitting your next set of reps) is all you need to do. Doing these till you feel tired in the muscles you are working and then a few more is the optimal amount. Alternate from lower body, cardio, and upper body in that order to allow your body to adequately recover. not doing so will hinder your progress and can even make you plateau, which means you wont develop any further. When you are 16 introduce free weights (machines suck and are only for people needing to aggressively target a specific muscle) you should stick with endurance training till you are 18 (what you can do comfortably for 9-12 reps and 3 sets of it) follow the schedule you had when you were younger for the same reasons. At this point you are slowly gaining muscles that can handle the stress of strength training when you are 18 (what you can do comfortably for 5-8 reps, 2 sets of each) always follow the stretch break between sets from when you were doing sit ups/push ups etc... finally once you add weights to the mix you will need to work out for 2 weeks and then rest for one (this one will be the push-up and other similar exercise only week) to again prevent platauing and something known as "bubbling" (too much muscle tearing causing unnatural and inefficient muscle bulging). after every 2 months, switch up your exercises and regiment to shock the body and promote muscle mass.

Finally diet. You said you are skinny. if it's metabolism causing this (you can eat poorly and not gain weight) you need to change to a low carb diet. all carbs turn to sugar and sugar itself is a carb (in america, 2 slices of whole wheat bread can have as much sugar as a can of pop once digested) this form of energy is easily and quickly used up. What you will need is slow burning calories like protein. Fat can complement the energy needs you have, especially medium chain triglycerides like coconut oil. omega fatty acids should be supplemented in diet every day. Also give yourself a cheat day.  one or two days a week where candies/pop/pasta/breads can be freely consumed, otherwise keep them to once a day and only one source of carbs. Eggs and low inflammatory meats like chicken and pork should be your main source of protein. Having this diet made me go from perpetually skinny at around 100 pounds to a healthy 132 without lifting weights in about 6 months. Finally to set the record straight; Whey protein is garbage untill you start lifting weights. I say this because the body will only use it within 2 hours of ingesting it and only if it needs it. in other words any of it not taken within 30 minutes of finishing your workout is wasted (with your weight anything more than a scoop is also a waste.)

Above all else try to do this with a friend or group. working out alone is boring. if you can't do that, make tasks in your life revolve around them (biking to school, store, friends house, or working out during commercials on tv.) set goals and reward yourself for sticking to the plan needed to achieve the goals. Don't reward the goals themselves as this can set yourself up for failure, instead use them to set new goals and reward yourself for that. I hope this helps you out!


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 1, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> I hate to tell you but not all people drink milk.. There are plenty of calcium that make your bone strong.. Not only milk. Thanks god because I hate milk and I eat plenty of calcium such as sweet potato made of calcium.. Swiss Cheese and more. Those rocks!
> 
> Not necessarily.. Age doesn't matter. It is just number. If a person is very serious committed to it in lifetime.. PERMANENTLY. Then, go for it. Again, the body building is not for everyone. This kid was 2 years old and he was 5 years ago in 2010.. His body was amazing:
> 
> ...


That child is going to have stunted growth and piss poor bones as well as a slew of other problems in his bodies natural development. I actually see this picture as child abuse from an idiot parent who doesn't understand how dangerous this is to his/her son.

Working out with weights before you reach at least 12 years old is dangerous and this level of body-building before 21 is bad for your health to begin with.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 1, 2013)

On a ligher note ...






Being skinny can be fun.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> That child is going to have stunted growth and piss poor bones as well as a slew of other problems in his bodies natural development. I actually see this picture as child abuse from an idiot parent who doesn't understand how dangerous this is to his/her son.
> 
> Working out with weights before you reach at least 12 years old is dangerous and this level of body-building before 21 is bad for your health to begin with.


 

Yeah, the parents are horrible for what they did to the kids but this exercise is a big question that I am not certain of. I am not sure if it does effect him in the future. Don't forget that he is gymnast so gymnastics is an excellent for kids. For body building... Well.. There is no proof. All I can say is that the parents are cruel for one thing: Taking away his innocent.


----------



## finkmac (Feb 1, 2013)

Remember, the more "buff" you are, the less flexible you are!

Nobody wants to be as stiff as a board!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2013)

I suggest before bodybuilding, find videos on YouTube that give exercises, and in a few years, begin to bodybuild. Just search on Google for forums for diet and fitness, and you'll probably get a 'good one'. I suggest you stay away from those forums, for now.. Though.


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 1, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Yeah, the parents are horrible for what they did to the kids but this exercise is a big question that I am not certain of. I am not sure if it does effect him in the future. Don't forget that he is gymnast so gymnastics is an excellent for kids. For body building... Well.. There is no proof. All I can say is that the parents are cruel for one thing: Taking away his innocent.


body-building and power lifting puts strain on a child's muscles, tendons and growth plates, where cartilage has not yet converted to bone. Their bodies are literally not designed to do these things until puberty. Of course it goes without saying that the more intense the workout, the more pronounced the danger of said workout becomes so people doing farm chores and lifting around 50 per cent of their maximum sporadically will be healthier than those who are actually at a gym or lifting weights almost everyday.​ 
​Gymnastics is fine. It works using the body as the weight but focuses more on balance and flexibility at an early age. I just hate it when a see a child with a dumbbell when he could have a hockey stick instead.​​


----------



## Sop (Feb 1, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Sop, you'll be 18 in 4 years. When you're at that age and you realize that society (i.e. women and employers) gives an emphatic _i don't care_ about your BMI or bench press, you'll wish you had picked better hobbies as a teen. I remember who succeeded in life from my high school, and it wasn't the jocks.
> 
> Try art, music, writing, programming, film -- anything but athletics.
> 
> You won't listen to me of course (you're a teenager), but at least I tried.


I don't want to get massive, just not skinny, also, I already do all of the things you mentioned. And I hate athletics, can't run for shit.

I would prefer not to become what you call a "jock", meaning not being douchy and playing NFL.

I would prefer not to become what you call a "bodybuilder", meaning not injecting/taking steroids etc and going in competitions.

I just want to gain some muscle.

Also, thanks to the guys that actually had some awesome info, will be checking out that.

EDIT: Should I just keep doing the activities I do (Rowing (Well, dragonboat rowing), muay thai, mma and skateboarding (these aren't ALL the activities I do, just the physically stimulating ones  (as well as school activities(gymnastics, field events, swimming, sports))) until I'm around 16 (my bro was that age) and can start going to the gym.

EDIT: Also, thanks to everyone that mentioned sports, but I'm pretty shit at any sport that involves running and would prefer not to do gymnastics as I tried it and found it boring. P


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> body-building and power lifting puts strain on a child's muscles, tendons and growth plates, where cartilage has not yet converted to bone. Their bodies are literally not designed to do these things until puberty. Of course it goes without saying that the more intense the workout, the more pronounced the danger of said workout becomes so people doing farm chores and lifting around 50 per cent of their maximum sporadically will be healthier than those who are actually at a gym or lifting weights almost everyday.​
> ​Gymnastics is fine. It works using the body as the weight but focuses more on balance and flexibility at an early age. I just hate it when a see a child with a dumbbell when he could have a hockey stick instead.​​


 
That sound about right.. It could puts strain on a child's muscles and gymnastics doesn't but still.. There is no proof that it is dangerous to child. I am not supporting the parents for this kind of thing for one thing: Kids should play with kids and thats about it. However, there is still no proof about body building is dangerous to kids because the kids can grow muscle with it. Dangerous ? Growth plates ? We will never know.. There is no evidence that it is dangerous anyway.


----------



## Sop (Feb 1, 2013)

finkmac said:


> Remember, the more "buff" you are, the less flexible you are!
> 
> Nobody wants to be as stiff as a board!


Except pr0nstars


----------



## finkmac (Feb 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> Except pr0nstars


Wouldn't that be like masturbating with a wall?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't think this is the right place to ask.
Google is your friend.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, the more "buff" you are, the less flexible you are!
> ...



I hate to break it to you but porn is not realistic and some flexibility is definitely warranted there.


----------



## Ace (Feb 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> Except pr0nstars
> 
> 
> finkmac said:
> ...


I always imagined that most pornstars are ridiculously good at yoga for flexibility... 

Yoga is actually some great stuff you can start with, Sop! Skinny people tend to do well with yoga, the flexibility it adds to the body is always useful in other sports, and it obviously works your core, which is always good. It's also mostly static exercises, which is better than dynamic ones if you're lazy like me.


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 1, 2013)

I suggest you don't work out, because you are 14.   That age is too young to start working out, you are going to stop growing and there is a chance you might hurt yourself.  I recommend you start when you are in your mid 15s, but better of at 16.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 2, 2013)

Spoiler: You know these ads here are targeted because nowhere else in this gaming forum would you see this ad come up.










Anyway, regular exercise it good for you and being naturally skinny is a fairly good sign because it probably means a high metabolism and it'll be harder for you to start fattening up when you get older. Good genes there.

All things in moderation, though. Maybe just a regular routine of simpler exercises like situps, pushups, leg lifts, etc. (Stuff you don't actually have to buy any equipment to do.) I'm no expert but it seems to me that if you need them to be harder, just doing more repetitions should do the trick rather than having to add weight into the equation. I'd just Google some good manual exercise routines if I were you.


----------



## kevan (Feb 2, 2013)

Being serious wait until your 16. It's bad for your health before then!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've recently started going to the gym. In like 2 months i gained 6 pounds (i was pretty on-off). You can truly get some serious gains from proper gyming.

It controversial that gyming at an early age is bad but given your age i'm sure that there are a lot of different/more fun physical activities that you would like to get into.

I would suggest joining some sport clubs and just keep active. IMO from what i've gathered from reading numerous web articles, the best thing to do "physically" in your teens is to play any kind of sports. You get physically fit and you develop skills.

Best advice - join a dojo, any martial arts of your choice. You can do this in conjunction with a team sport.

When you're older, after your teens, when sporting activities are a lot harder to get into/come-by, only then i would suggest you join a gym.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 2, 2013)

Sop said:


> I don't want to get massive, just not skinny, also, I already do all of the things you mentioned. And I hate athletics, can't run for shit.
> 
> I would prefer not to become what you call a "jock", meaning not being douchy and playing NFL.
> 
> ...


 
Looking bigger doesn't mean you're any stronger or healthier.  Function is more important than size.  At your age, you'd be better served to stick to workouts utilizing your own bodyweight, ie; push-ups, pull-ups, chin-ups, dips, and running.  Yoga/pilates both work wonders in building functional strength.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 2, 2013)

2 things.
Wait until you're 16 to start doing this instead play a sport.
I don't know why these people are telling you to ignore taking care of your body.
Body and Mind go hand in hand you have to work on yourself in every area.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm surprised you don't like bodybuilding.com. It's the site I use and I have no problem with their users. I recommend the site.

As for advice, you are 14, so you don't need to exert yourself much. Focus on 10lb/4kg dumbbells. Mix in some sit-ups and push-ups and you should be good to go. You shouldn't have to worry about cardio, as you are very young and you say you are skinny. 

Worry about muscles after you are 18, as to not conflict with your body's natural growth.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 4, 2013)

Swimming. Better than most other options and you can do it during pretty much any time of the day. Swimming is also relatively cheap and trains most of the key muscles in your body in terms of wanting to get bigger abs and such.

If you really want to look "buff", getting to a basic level of endurance before body building will get you pretty far. Most of my friends, who I consider being able to be categorized as bodybuilders, would recommend having a period of just normal training before using bigger weights or anything else. Having a good endurance overall will help you get muscle faster anyways (makes it possible to shift weights more easily between weeks).

ps. as you're pretty young, I'd skip going to the gym at your age. Not that you couldn't do it, but it's more about the grow period. If you start trying to pump all your body's grow efforts to building muscle, your growth may end up being a bit less.. Also muscles are "easily" obtained after the growth period when your body isn't trying to grow double digit numbers in cm per year.


----------

